# doodlebug



## baldy347 (Oct 4, 2009)

been working on a little homemade tractor- engine is from a JD 12A combine,77ci,water cooled,12HP and two cylinders; transmission is SM 420 from old Chevy truck and the differential [3.73:1 gears] is from an old Chevy pick-up. rear end narrowed to 39.5 inches axle flange to axle flange.
rear wheels were 8 bolt 16"-removed centers and replaced them with new ones made from half inch plate drilled 5 on 5",rear tires are 255r80x 16 [33"tall].
front wheels are from Chevette carrying 155r80 x13 tires, spindles are 1984 Chevette


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Awesome! This should be interesting. Please give us more photos as you go along. Will you put a suspension under it?


----------



## baldy347 (Oct 4, 2009)

Pic of engine; drive shaft [5 1/2 " c to center] and transmission mount


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Looking good!


----------



## baldy347 (Oct 4, 2009)

won't be any suspension as such,may mount dampening springs on front axle. frame is formed 4" channel [1/4 " mat'l] about 84" long ,wheel base about 70" . need to find steering box and master cylinders [2] for steering brakes


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Are you going to put fluid in the tires or any sort of chains to increase traction? Is it going to be geared low enough or are you going to run it through another second transmission? This would be such a good candidate for a bed of some sort!


----------



## Countrytractor (Jun 23, 2010)

Great build!

Any plans for additional implements like a loader or three point hitch? Hydraulics maybe?

CT


----------

